# FS/FT: Green Severums / Gulper Catfish



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Gulper catfish: Also have six in total, 4"- 6". Eats frozen shrimp or smelt. Paid $75 for each, Asking $50 each or $250 for all 6.

2. Green Severums: They are spawn from wild caught greens I got from Charles last year. Sizes from 1"- 4". All pellet trained.
$5 each. minimum 4. 
$40 for 10
$55 for 15
$65 for 20


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the fish. Nice and healthy.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

To bad your so far away from mission. I'd take some severums


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

This weekend Green Severums are half the price posted above. $20 minimum still applies


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL JIM beat you sent him a pm for all green sevs earlier lol we can split them?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, still available


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you picking them up Bob?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> Are you picking them up Bob?


He hasn't confirmed yet when he wants to come get them


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Green Severum on sale. Lots left !!!!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you still have any of the severums? I'm going to be in Richmond on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Also interested in grabbing some from you. I will PM you my contact number, as I don't get to log in here often.


----------

